# looking for family oriented club



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey, I am looking for club for the family. We deer, Turkey, dove ,hog, and small game hunt. Would even like pond or river for summertime fun while working on plots and stands. I live in Hart county, so I would something no more than 75 miles, if you know of anything call Jeff (706)567-8368


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 4, 2016)

Still looking for club...come on guys help me out I know there is already clubs looking for members!!!!


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 8, 2016)

Still looking...


----------



## Buck1480 (Jan 9, 2016)

Let me know if you find something. I too am interested in a family oriented club. I'm also a wildlife biologist with experience managing for white-tailed deer and would be glad to help manage and hunt a good quality property. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 10, 2016)

@buck1480 I will and you do the same if you find one...thx


----------



## Buck1480 (Jan 10, 2016)

Jeffro 74 said:


> @buck1480 I will and you do the same if you find one...thx



Will do. Thanks!


----------



## mmcw (Jan 13, 2016)

Buck1480 and Jeffro74 - I am part of a club that may fit the bill for both/either of you.  Distance may be the key factor for you.  We are located in northern Heard county near Franklin.  We are small, keeping it at around 8 members.  We will have a couple of openings for Apr 1, 2016 to Mar 31, 2017.  Family oriented, kid friendly, management minded club on 365(ish) acres of mainly pines with hardwood bottoms and a few creeks, multiple food plots, and close to good fishing.  If you are interested and would like more information, please email us at oldfartshuntin@outlook.com.


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 24, 2016)

@once thank you for the reply, but as you stated distance I think is farther than I would like.


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 24, 2016)

Still looking


----------

